# Berkley nanofil opinions



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey all just got some of that berkley nanofil line haven't used it yet but i heard of people having issues with main line to leader knot strength and main line straight to lure/hook or swivel knot strength. i just tied a 15lb floro leader to it with a uni to uni knot and pulled on it as hard as i could before splicing my hands open and the knot didnt even start to slip. any of you had any experience with this line? i'd hate to fling off any of my mirrodines or yo zuris or those new savage gear weedless shrimp i bought for next season. i only got it because i couldnt find any 15lb super slick 300yd pack in hi vis yellow. 

turns out the 17lb nanofil is significantly bigger diameter than 15 lb power pro even the 14lb nanofil is slightly bigger than 15lb power pro. thats all i've researched so far


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ive tied hundreds of uni knots and this nanofil kept breaking on hooksets while I was using it bassfishing. I went thru 2 spools before giving up. Sux 2 cuz it casts a mile..severly disappointed!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I've noticed alot of break offs at the knot as well while bass fishing. Can't say I'd recommend it.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

to both of you did you have any issues breaking off at the leader with a uni to uni knot? i use a leader at all times so i wont have to worry about breaking off at the hook or lure knot just the line to line knot.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Never used it but was thinking about trying it out the only thing I really read up on was yes they do slip or break at knots but as I read more into it the company recommends certain knots that are on the box or the peice of paper they put in it though I think


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Tcheeks38 said:


> to both of you did you have any issues breaking off at the leader with a uni to uni knot? i use a leader at all times so i wont have to worry about breaking off at the hook or lure knot just the line to line knot.


I don't use a leader when bass fishing so I can't really speak to whether a uni to uni know would hold up. It does cast really well so you might want to give it a shot. I just wouldn't tie directly to a hook or lure.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

When I used it I was using 12 lb nano with a 10 lb fluro leader tied with a uni to uni. Thats the only way I tie leaders


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ive broken that crappy nano off at the leader knot and broken it off tiedvstraight to the hook


----------



## Retrofit (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been using 8# Nanofil since it first came out. Had the break off problems so I really started looking at the line to leader knot and started to believe that the knot was actually coming untied. Nanofil is so slippery that it just pulls out. Went to a knot called the Red Phillips knot. Easy knot to tie but you will need to Google it up. Still I had knots pulling out so I increased the uni-knot side of the knot to eight (8) turns and then added two or three half hitches as a lock. I also left the tag end of the Nanofil about 1/2 inch long. The tag end doesn't do anything to my casting distance and it serves as an indicator to look at to see if the knot is slipping. I've been using 12 pound 100% fluorocarbon as leader material. For all of 2013 I only lost one Mirodine and that was because I got my big finger in the line and the lure went ZING at about 5 feet from the rod tip.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks for you experience. I have a regular uni to uni knot but with way more twists than usual on each side and it hasn't failed yet i think i'll stick with it until i find a box of yellow super slick 300yds at a good price


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Try using a FG knot might solve the problem. Many breaks of braid are caused by the line slipping and it actually cuts as it slips.


----------

